

Show HN: Product Hit – Industry pros tell you about best features for your app - wassago
http://www.producthit.io/

======
karangoeluw
Seems like I need an invite to post. Any chance I could get an invite?
@TheKaranGoel

~~~
uptownhr
I just logged in with twitter without an invite.

~~~
karangoeluw
But I think you need one to post a question?

~~~
w0rd-driven
Do you have the Add Question button in the top right? I haven't bothered
trying to add anything because I don't really have a question yet. I got 2
invites for signing up too. Maybe your account got bugged if you can't say the
same?

